# anyone had any luck on ft. pickens?



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

taking the family out there today around 3.....just wondering how the fishing has been out there!!


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

Pierjunky2 said:


> taking the family out there today around 3.....just wondering how the fishing has been out there!!


 i just caught a spanish on friday at the pickens pier


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i fished the jetties with an outgoing tide yesterday and didnt catch anything worth talkin about. did see a few spanish slashing bait but thats it


----------



## aalex24 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me and my daughter were out there on Friday between 7 and 11 at night and we caught 2 small red's with shrimp. Nothing we could keep!


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Went out there today and the only thing caught was a spanish and not by me


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Was out there Monday morning 6 till bout 9 ... only thing we caught were pilot fish, threw em back... r they any good for anything other than throwing back ?

Did see a couple redfish feeding, but couldn't get to em


----------

